# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  patiënten oefentherapie onderzoek

## Eva1

Hallo forumlezers, 

Ik doe onderzoek naar gedragsverandering bij patiënten (met willekeurige klachten) van de oefentherapeut. 

Ben je in behandeling geweest van een oefentherapeut Mensendieck of Cesar (minimaal een half jaar geleden uitbehandeld) wil je me dan helpen en onderstaande vragenlijst invullen?

Link:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=382279 

Het invullen duurt een paar minuten en je gegevens blijven anoniem. 

Je zou me er erg mee helpen. Alvast bedankt.

----------

